# Breezes litter



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

1st kitten born


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

OMG so exciting Come on Breeze , x


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Wooooooo....... cute lil kitty pics soon then ..... best of luck


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

best wishesxxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

OMG luna too


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> OMG luna too


Ohhhhh my....you are going to be one busy lady


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Holy sh1t  are you ok ? Did you say you thought Luna was having a singleton ? Hope everything goes ok Sara x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A long night ahead - hope all goes well :thumbup:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

tincan said:


> Holy sh1t  are you ok ? Did you say you thought Luna was having a singleton ? Hope everything goes ok Sara x


Holy double S*** :001_tt2:


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

sharonchilds said:


> Holy double S*** :001_tt2:


Indeed

i'm sober as a bliddy Judge now , amazing what adrenaline and kittens can do


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lol I ill chat properly later breezes kit is a boy.

Luna is been a bit slow but can see a bubble


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

tincan said:


> Indeed
> 
> i'm sober as a bliddy Judge now , amazing what adrenaline and kittens can do


:lol::lol::lol:
I really need to go to bed cos the terrible 2 (Bing & Joey) will be getting me up at god knows what time or times  
BUT, this is so exciting, more gorgeous WLB babies :001_wub:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Good luck, hopefully hubby can help you out with one girl.

You wanted one to feed the others kittens didn't you, they listened


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

G'night lovely x Hope all goes well for the girls , nice easy safe births , Night Sara you take care too xx Shirl


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Breezes 2nd a girl cp or cp n white

Lunas 1st born. Looks ginger.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i wish i was there ..even just to make you tea and sandwiches.....bubbley tomarra xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

So far


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Breezes kitten 3 and 4 born. Bloody battery has died in scales :cursing:

Still just the 1 from luna.

Breeze still going.

Luna been an super foster mum.So glad how this has worked cause im shattered lol.Tbh whats the odd of 2 cats in same house givng birth within minutes of each other lol I cant believe it


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

chichi said:


> Wooooooo....... cute lil kitty pics soon then ..... best of luck


Indeed hope you enjoy the 1 so far.


tincan said:


> Holy sh1t  are you ok ? Did you say you thought Luna was having a singleton ? Hope everything goes ok Sara x


Yes I did think luna was going to have a singleton,so far it is.


lymorelynn said:


> A long night ahead - hope all goes well :thumbup:


Oh yes,feeling it now  


sharonchilds said:


> Holy double S*** :001_tt2:


lolol can not believe it


tincan said:


> Indeed
> 
> i'm sober as a bliddy Judge now , amazing what adrenaline and kittens can do


Had to laugh at this when I read it,couldnt reply at time but dad make me giggle.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

is it a full moonwomens menstural cycles tend to coincide if they spend a lot of time together 

congrats x to the 3 mummies x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

moggiemum said:


> i wish i was there ..even just to make you tea and sandwiches.....bubbley tomarra xx


Aww how thoughtful MM.

Hope everyone is enjoying your sleep.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Very cute, hope all is still going well


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Very cute, hope all is still going well


Very well Sc's breezes kit num 5 born also lunas second.

All cp or cp and white apart from the red.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> So far
> 
> View attachment 115280


OMG how beautiful are those Kitties!!!!

I have never had any interest in cats....now look what youve gone and done lol....will soon have a cat addiction to go with my Chi addiction 

Well done Mummies.....see BSH you are not the only one awake...serious insomnia here....


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

chichi said:


> OMG how beautiful are those Kitties!!!!
> 
> I have never had any interest in cats....now look what youve gone and done lol....will soon have a cat addiction to go with my Chi addiction
> 
> Well done Mummies.....see BSH you are not the only one awake...serious insomnia here....


lol num 6 born so 8 in total.V-tired lol.Kids will be up in couple of hours  the joy of breeding


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Kids will be up in couple of hours  the joy of breeding


I only breed cats and it gets exhausting :lol:

8 kittens, congrats


----------



## Koalio (May 26, 2013)

Congrats on both the litters! Beautiful cats!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

fantastic news and how kind of them both to have them together - at least you won't have to feed them now.
i know with guinea pigs a sow going into labour can start off another pregnant sow. is it the same with cats? or just simply a coincidence


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Great news, congratulations


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> fantastic news and how kind of them both to have them together - at least you won't have to feed them now.
> i know with guinea pigs a sow going into labour can start off another pregnant sow. is it the same with cats? or just simply a coincidence


Iv no idea,i know they can set each other off in call.

Well they started off cuddled up in same bed but when luna had her kitten she went a bit mad and bit breeze so breeze went for her back I had to quickly remove luna to her own bed.

Luna has all the kittens apart from 2 who iv left with breeze cause she gets stressed if I don't leave her with none,she cant feed em shes got plasters on her teats ,iv topped up the 2 with breeze,then I alternated them so that the original 2 could get some real milk from luna. Are you all still following 



chloe1975 said:


> Great news, congratulations


Thankyou.its funny just 1 red kitten in amongst all those cp's or cp n white.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Congratulations Luna ,Breeze and of course to you Sara , so pleased everything went well  Gorgeous Kitts and a red one ........

You must be absolutely exhausted (((((( Hugs))))) Cant wait to see more pics when all has settled down , and i get to see them in the flesh too how lucky am i  .... I feel an anniversary prezzie coming on  xxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well would you Adam and Eve it ...... You jammy bugger ... Pleased all when well.... Am gutted I missed the start that will teach me to have vodka lol .


So how many did breeze have

And Luna ..... 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

What a night you've had! Congrats to everyone


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations, cant believe they both had babies the same time, well done.
Cant wait for more pics when you have had some sleep. xxx


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Congrats hunny...how strange they did it together...good for you though...can't wait to see more pics of the red xxx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Tincan  .


In the end breeze had 6 and luna had 3 sadly lunas 3rd was very tiny looked half size it should be and had cleft pallet,he was also a red hes now passed bless him but he wouldn't have made it anyway he had no pallet at all.Run free ginger one.

The red one happens to be a bi colour.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Tincan  .
> 
> In the end breeze had 6 and luna had 3 sadly lunas 3rd was very tiny looked half size it should be and had cleft pallet,he was also a red hes now passed bless him but he wouldn't have made it anyway he had no pallet at all.Run free ginger one.
> 
> The red one happened to be a bi colour.


Ah no...rip liccle one....

Have you ever had a red one don't think I've seen a red bsh before xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> Ah no...rip liccle one....
> 
> Have you ever had a red one don't think I've seen a red bsh before xx


No iv not hes a 1st for me.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Awwww sorry to hear about the little one .... Run free 

Eight healthy babies ahead of you..... Cannot wait to see them grow


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

danniandnala said:


> Ah no...rip liccle one....
> 
> Have you ever had a red one don't think I've seen a red bsh before xx


My Dorothy is a red BSH


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

How rude of me sorry wlbsh congratulations on breeze and luna's kittens!

Rip little one


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

kimberleyski said:


> My Dorothy is a red BSH


Oh yeh sorry :blushing: forgot about gorgeous Dorothy xxx


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Congratulations.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your little handfuls  So exciting and can't wait to see more pictures.

RIP little one.


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Aww R.I.P little baby


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Great news! Little red one....uh oh....I see another little obsession coming on!!  I love gingers!!!
Rip little red one.... Run free now. 
Xxx


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear the little red one went to the bridge. I thought Luna was having a singleton so 2 was a nice gift. Well done Breeze, Luna and wlbsh you must all be exhausted but so happy. Congrats to you all.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Yes didn't expect 3 from luna she wasn't big,the one we lost was tiny,the red that's still here is smallish and the cp seems normal sized.

Need to send OH for a new batt when he gets up the lazy feker  im not jealous hes still in bed


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Many congrats


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Yes didn't expect 3 from luna she wasn't big,the one we lost was tiny,the red that's still here is smallish and the cp seems normal sized.
> 
> Need to send OH for a new batt when he gets up the lazy feker  im not jealous hes still in bed


Why didn't you make him get up xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> Why didn't you make him get up xx


I am going to soon cause kids are up now


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

Just out of curiosity will kits go with proper mums in a day or will you half and half them between the two mums once Breeze is ready too feed hers?


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

aww so sorry the little one didn't make it


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Just out of curiosity will kits go with proper mums in a day or will you half and half them between the two mums once Breeze is ready too feed hers?


I was thinking of doing a 50/50 split,but breeze has got bags of milk and luna not so much so think I will give breeze hers back and luna can have hers.

4pm breeze can feed 1st kit.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations, i cant believe they both had kittens at the same time !!!!
sorry about the little one you lost, fingers crossed all the others will be ok. xxxxx_


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> I was thinking of doing a 50/50 split,but breeze has got bags of milk and luna not so much so think I will give breeze hers back and luna can have hers.
> 
> 4pm breeze can feed 1st kit.


Do cats with milk not work in a similar way to human breast feeding?..Supply and demand and all that. Or do they say have a certain amount and once it is gone it is gone?


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Congrats on the kitties....so sorry about the one that passed. So sad when a little one doesnt make it 

Rest in peace kittie angel x

Can I ask why Breeze cant feed her kitties yet? Sorry if I missed it and you have already said why


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Do cats with milk not work in a similar way to human breast feeding?..Supply and demand and all that. Or do they say have a certain amount and once it is gone it is gone?


Oh yeah same as with humans ,it will just be better for them t go with breeze as she already has a lot of milk in,lunas kits are going to have to work for there milk supply a little.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

chichi said:


> Congrats on the kitties....so sorry about the one that passed. So sad when a little one doesnt make it
> 
> Rest in peace kittie angel x
> 
> Can I ask why Breeze cant feed her kitties yet? Sorry if I missed it and you have already said why


Of course,basically mum and dad are of different blood groups so if kits fed of mum there is a chance they are wrong blood group if they are and they fed in 1st 16/18 hour they could die as antibodies would attack their organs,The dad was sold to me as blood group b so didn't think id have issues as my girl is b I bred them,i then tested dad for long hair gene and did extra tests inc blood group it turned out he was group A carrying b,which is big problem for kittens of this mating.

Lucky for me luna is correct blood group to feed breezes kits and even more lucky she birthed at the exact same time.

Hope this helps.

If you google dr addie blood groups it will explain better than I can right now.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _congratulations, i cant believe they both had kittens at the same time !!!!
> sorry about the little one you lost, fingers crossed all the others will be ok. xxxxx_


I know whats the chances of that lol.


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Of course,basically mum and dad are of different blood groups so if kits fed of mum there is a chance they are wrong blood group if they are and they fed in 1st 16/18 hour they could die as antibodies would attack their organs,The dad was sold to me as blood group b so didn't think id have issues as my girl is b I bred them,i then tested dad for long hair gene and did extra tests inc blood group it turned out he was group A carrying b,which is big problem for kittens of this mating.
> 
> Lucky for me luna is correct blood group to feed breezes kits and even more lucky she birthed at the exact same time.
> 
> ...


Thank you for explaining

How complicated! Gives me a headache just reading it lol.


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

congrats and big hugs x
rip little catling x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, just caught up! I think it's time for you to have a little siesta!

Congratulations to Luna, Breeze and you of course. I'm sorry to hear one didn't make it. I hope the remaining kits all thrive and grow into big healthy babies x


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Lucky for me luna is correct blood group to feed breezes kits and even more lucky she birthed at the exact same time.


Have you thought of buying a lottery ticket for tonight?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Firedog said:


> Have you thought of buying a lottery ticket for tonight?


lol think OH put it on.

Hes taking kids out now so I can sleep


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Well get yourself off here and too bed ...x


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Weights.

Breezes..
Pink band- 115g
green band- 101g
blue band- 96g
purple band - 100g
White band- 102g 
Red band - 130g


Lunas..

CP- 102G
Red bi colour - 86g

The one we lost 53g..something clearly wasn't right with his growth.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Well get yourself off here and too bed ...x


I no iv got too much adrenaline


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I no iv got too much adrenaline


Lol .... It will hit you tonight ..... Good weights so far ... Red bi colour whoop whoop ...

Look forward to pics when all had settled down .. X


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Lol .... It will hit you tonight ..... Good weights so far ... Red bi colour whoop whoop ...
> 
> Look forward to pics when all had settled down .. X


Yeah gonna have an hour then ill go do pics,just watching luna with her hands ful lol all lined up at the milk bar very cute..and the red being the odd one out.


----------



## ribbon (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh wow congratulations! That picture is adorable, can't wait for more. RIP little baby  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations to you, Breeze and Luna :thumbup::thumbup:
Welcome to the world tiny babies :001_wub: 
Sorry you lost Luna's very small one  RIP baby 
I told you you had a long night ahead - hope you manage to get some sleep tonight at least


----------



## Deb1 (Jun 10, 2012)

Congratulations to Breeze and Luna  Sorry to hear about Luna's third kitten - it does sound as though the little mite just wasn't meant to stay long.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> don't think I've seen a red bsh before xx


Cookie is a red


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Cookieandme said:


> Cookie is a red


Sorry didn't know cookie was a bsh xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

couple of recent pics,breeze now has 2 kits back with her,fingers crossed she settles back with them.

Luna with kits







red one.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Don't know what happened there anyway luna with kittens.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Congratulations Luna,Breeze and you of course. Who'd have thunked it that both mummies gave birth at the same time...Exhausting for you but an excellent outcome for Breezes kittens.

Such cute little babies...Can't wait to watch them grow.

R.I.P Lunas little one


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

Beautiful Kitties......so tiny and cuddly:001_wub:


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

How exciting !!!!  congratulations to you and the new mummy's :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

How's breeze getting on with kittens xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

chichi said:


> Beautiful Kitties......so tiny and cuddly:001_wub:


Thanx chichi are you now converted?  


Cats cats cats said:


> How exciting !!!!  congratulations to you and the new mummy's :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


thankyou ccc 


danniandnala said:


> How's breeze getting on with kittens xx


she settled well now has 5 kittens back with her.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeyyy that's great bless her xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

danniandnala said:


> Yeyyy that's great bless her xx


She was somewhat confused why she couldn't have them all but now shes got a few with her shes a happy bun,think I will leave luna with one of breezes make it bit easier on breeze.

Luna is proving to be a fantastic 1st time mum.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad it's all going so well for you :thumbup:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Glad it's all going so well for you :thumbup:


Its been an eventful day lyn.

Just noticed it means luna will be left with 3 boys  2 lilac pts and the red.

That's if they don't decide to swap at some point 

Still cant get over me checking on breeze and finding luna also about to birth its worked out very well for the kittens best interest better than been hand fed.


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Glad all is good with the Kitts! Very very cute!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Pleased breeze had settled back with kits .... Wot a day hey 

So do you know the colours of the cp's


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Pleased breeze had settled back with kits .... Wot a day hey
> 
> So do you know the colours of the cp's


All cps will be lilac or blue some with tabby and possibly some with white,will take a few weeks before I no,got mostly boys by the looks seen a couple of girls.


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Hello lovely x Did you get a bit of shut eye ? So sorry about the lil one that did'nt make it RIP little fella...... Sweet babies by the looks of it , and both mum's doing fine despite the chaos it seems to have worked out well don't you think  ...... Do you think you will have a keeper or two lol ? xx me Hows my lil girl , loved the pic of her on the chik wing x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> Of course,basically mum and dad are of different blood groups so if kits fed of mum there is a chance they are wrong blood group if they are and they fed in 1st 16/18 hour they could die as antibodies would attack their organs,The dad was sold to me as blood group b so didn't think id have issues as my girl is b I bred them,i then tested dad for long hair gene and did extra tests inc blood group it turned out he was group A carrying b,which is big problem for kittens of this mating.
> 
> Lucky for me luna is correct blood group to feed breezes kits and even more lucky she birthed at the exact same time.
> 
> ...


What you have typed about blood groups is very understandable, amazing considering your lack of sleep.

Well done Breeze, Luna and of course midwife Sara. I hope you managed to get some sleep.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Hello lovely x Did you get a bit of shut eye ? So sorry about the lil one that did'nt make it RIP little fella...... Sweet babies by the looks of it , and both mum's doing fine despite the chaos it seems to have worked out well don't you think  ...... Do you think you will have a keeper or two lol ? xx me Hows my lil girl , loved the pic of her on the chik wing x


Lol yeah had a couple of power naps ,yes shirl its all worked out fine and dandy.

Fluff bum is doing super cant imagine her been as small as the newbies now but she was once upon a time  Ah did you see the chk wing pic he he she does like her grub.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Congratulations ,kittens are beautiful, so is Luna still waiting here


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> Congratulations ,kittens are beautiful, so is Luna still waiting here


bless ya horrible waiting isn't it,is she huge?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Yes shes huge,and non stop eating, then sleeping, bless her,looking a bit fed up, and getting a bit ratty with the other cats lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> Yes shes huge,and non stop eating, then sleeping, bless her,looking a bit fed up, and getting a bit ratty with the other cats lol


Is she up/down cant get compfy? breeze was like that .Both girl didn't even show much signs yesterday they were sleeping lots and changing beds a lot then all of a sudden I noticed strange movements coming from breeze the un- missable kind pushing movment this was on camera I then saw something glimmer as if wet so went to check and a kit was born I also at the same time found luna at this stage..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

A little update.

These will either be cp or cp and white.Some possible with tabby.

There a little past a day old now.

White band=110g=male=lilac.
pink band=127g=male=blue.
green band=127g=female=blue pt.
purple band=123g=male=blue pt.
red band=164g=female=blue pt.
Blue band-121g=female=blue pt.

No band=113g=male=lilac pt.
red bi colour=81g=male.


Sooo 5 blues,2 lilacs ans a red.

5 males 3 females.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

A nice mixed bunch then.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Just catching up, sorry you lost a little baby. xxxxx
Glad the rest are doing well and great weights. x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Sorry, ilbsh ,missed your last post to me, hopefully today is the day, thee is some discharge today, and she is very restless, upstairs and downstairs and up again, but sleeping now,in front of me,so i am just keeping an eye on her
Will update if any news


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> Sorry, ilbsh ,missed your last post to me, hopefully today is the day, thee is some discharge today, and she is very restless, upstairs and downstairs and up again, but sleeping now,in front of me,so i am just keeping an eye on her
> Will update if any news


Ah well that sounds promising good luck.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Little ginger just isn't gaining infact hes dropped 10g,i couldn't let him drop any further so iv stepped in and topped him up.

Iv managed to get 3 mil into him his belly looks lovely and plump now,he did most of the suckling from the syring himself so he can suckle.

Im now hoping this is just the boost he needs if not ill keep feeding till ge gets there.

I don't want to fill him up to much as I want him to do the work himself from mum.

We will see anyway im sure he will get there with tlc,hes only 75g now so you can see why I had to do something.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Little ginger just isn't gaining infact hes dropped 10g,i couldn't let him drop any further so iv stepped in and topped him up.
> 
> Iv managed to get 3 mil into him his belly looks lovely and plump now,he did most of the suckling from the syring himself so he can suckle.
> 
> ...


Oh bless the little man ... Think this little man needs a name


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh bless him, hope he can go back to mum soon, but at least he is suckling
Still no joy here, she keeps wagging her tail though ,.as if shes irritated, and doesnt like any of the others going near her
Might be a long night, hmy:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> Oh bless the little man ... Think this little man needs a name


Hes ginge atm lol


jaycee05 said:


> Oh bless him, hope he can go back to mum soon, but at least he is suckling
> Still no joy here, she keeps wagging her tail though ,.as if shes irritated, and doesnt like any of the others going near her
> Might be a long night, hmy:


hes still with mum I just took him away to feed.Hes back now I think he will get it when he gets some strength.

I bet your girl is waiting for daft o clock lol.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Good luck with the red boy, hope he gains by next weigh in.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

How's the little ginger one today?


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Wlbsh has problems with her internet at the min.. so she has asked me to let you all know that the little man has gained a little weight but is still being topped up.. bless him. I will give you updates as and when I get them x


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just saw this, congrats!!!!


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Glad little ginger is doing well...


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So pleased little ginger is improving, hope he can feed off mum now
Yes ,my girl did wait for daft -o-clock, found her in the little house thing on the cat scratcher, panting, so quickly got her into her bed ,where 10 minutes later, she had the first kitten, @1am, 2nd @2am. sat with her and waitef, and waited, must have doed off, when i woke at 4-45 she had had no 3
After she had seen to them she settled down, and i thought that must be it, so went to sleep, still on settee, abot 6-30, woke up at 7-45, no more kittens
At 9am, she had another,and another @9-05, thought that was it--again, but at 10, she had another, so 6
I had kept putting dry covers under them, took them upstairs to my spare room, and made her comfortable again, counted and check all kittens wetre ok, suddenly realised there were7 kittens, no idea when she had that one, must have mis counted earlier, as she was still clean and dry
She has eaten for England,since, 
I am just shattered,


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

jaycee05 said:


> So pleased little ginger is improving, hope he can feed off mum now
> Yes ,my girl did wait for daft -o-clock, found her in the little house thing on the cat scratcher, panting, so quickly got her into her bed ,where 10 minutes later, she had the first kitten, @1am, 2nd @2am. sat with her and waitef, and waited, must have doed off, when i woke at 4-45 she had had no 3
> After she had seen to them she settled down, and i thought that must be it, so went to sleep, still on settee, abot 6-30, woke up at 7-45, no more kittens
> At 9am, she had another,and another @9-05, thought that was it--again, but at 10, she had another, so 6
> ...


Congratulations .... Pleased mum and babies are fine and well...


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Cosmills said:


> Wlbsh has problems with her internet at the min.. so she has asked me to let you all know that the little man has gained a little weight but is still being topped up.. bless him. I will give you updates as and when I get them x


.....

Thanks for the update Rach  thought it was a tad quiet in the forum  Hope lil ginge continues to gain.... Sara i hope your internet probs are resolved PDQ , it's a blimming nightmare when you can't access your fav forum , hope all is well with you xx me


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Congratulations, I have only just seen this thread, not been on much or for long when I have managed to come on, just been so busy. 

I am so pleased to hear your news though, and two giving birth at the same time, you must be exhausted bot excited at the same time. 

Hope they are all doing well and the little ginger one continues to improve.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Update on the ginger ninja... Packed on good weight over night with mum. Not being Topped up.. so super news.. all babies doing well and have eyes open .. Sara will hopefully be back online tomorrow..


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

jaycee05 said:


> So pleased little ginger is improving, hope he can feed off mum now
> Yes ,my girl did wait for daft -o-clock, found her in the little house thing on the cat scratcher, panting, so quickly got her into her bed ,where 10 minutes later, she had the first kitten, @1am, 2nd @2am. sat with her and waitef, and waited, must have doed off, when i woke at 4-45 she had had no 3
> After she had seen to them she settled down, and i thought that must be it, so went to sleep, still on settee, abot 6-30, woke up at 7-45, no more kittens
> At 9am, she had another,and another @9-05, thought that was it--again, but at 10, she had another, so 6
> ...


Congratulations.. I missed it all.7 kittens wow that's great :thumbup1:

Glad to be back everyone iv been having serious withdrawal symptoms :lol:

Yes the little red boy is out of the woods now he hit 100g last night and isn't been topped up at all,so the tlc did the trick.Got a right set of lungs on him.

All others are around 200g now look massive compared to the red.

Luna and breeze decided they don't want different beds,luna decided to hop into breezes bed so all kittens are having the best of both worlds two mums  However the red kitten will only take milk from his mum and his nipple  the other kitten arnt fussed their eyes are open.

Iv noticed at least 2 cps.The rest are either going to be tabby cp or cp and white.Hoping for lots of cp and white I only got 1 last time that was tincans.

Anyway glad to be back


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

welcome home  to u and all the cats &catlings


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Welcome back lovely  Lots of catching up for you to do  so pleased that the wee ginge has picked up , they sound like a sweet bunch , can't wait to see them , and only 9 days to score off for Lyla


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Welcome back lovely  Lots of catching up for you to do  so pleased that the wee ginge has picked up , they sound like a sweet bunch , can't wait to see them , and only 9 days to score off for Lyla


Whats that mean >...point me into the right direction of something interesting that I missed.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Pleased the litter man is doing much better .... And also it's good to see you back


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Whats that mean >...point me into the right direction of something interesting that I missed.


Ah now that would be cheating  your a pretty good Miss Marple as it is 

Anyhoo great your back , I shall bring Lochlan a bag of gizmo's so he can leave yours be ( well maybe , he will ) bless him ..... Cannot wait Sara xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

tincan said:


> Ah now that would be cheating  your a pretty good Miss Marple as it is
> 
> Anyhoo great your back , I shall bring Lochlan a bag of gizmo's so he can leave yours be ( well maybe , he will ) bless him ..... Cannot wait Sara xx


lolol hes a swine 

I hope the time flys for you you have waited for what seems forever.

Cosmill I weighed saff for you shes 1400 so doing fine.

Am fooked nah just had a walk down woods was a nice walk though.


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

9 days to go...... Am some wot excited.... Forgotten wot its like to have a baba kitten running around .... Am sure it will come flooding back lol

Will have a house full, with Millie, saffy and Rosie with kits... This is going to be interesting , think saffy will end up being my pillow mate lol


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Cosmills said:


> 9 days to go...... Am some wot excited.... Forgotten wot its like to have a baba kitten running around .... Am sure it will come flooding back lol
> 
> Will have a house full, with Millie, saffy and Rosie with kits... This is going to be interesting , think saffy will end up being my pillow mate lol


Lol wait till you are having 4 litters a year you wont know what sleep is lol.

Next year will probably be 6 litters for us.:eek6:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> Lol wait till you are having 4 litters a year you wont know what sleep is lol.
> 
> Next year will probably be 6 litters for us.:eek6:


I know was sat doing some planning for next year for the girls ... Early and mid year me thinks


----------

